# get a .in or .co.in domain free for 1 year



## tejaslok (Dec 9, 2010)

im not good at posting but yesterday while surfing i came thru this site

keep India online

they are providing free domain for 1 year and after registering with the domain of ur choice you have to confirm it by stating your name and interest in domain when they call you, 

Note: you should provide a landline number(a must) for registering.

the following domains fall into this offer:


.IN
.CO.IN
.NET.IN
.ORG.IN
.FIRM.IN
.GEN.IN
.IND.IN
 
kindly note the offer lasts on 30 January 2011
enjoy this offer !


----------



## rajzoo1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## souvikroy1111 (Dec 14, 2010)

if i use it for i year..then after then i leave it then what will happen


----------



## Pratul_09 (Dec 14, 2010)

initially they are free for 1st year thereafter they will charge 1750/yr. or so for the domain and one page website.


----------



## tejaslok (Dec 14, 2010)

im not recommending u to buy after one year BTW i mean that if u wanna experiment something then use this and u dont have to pay for this one !! 

so no worries for it !


----------



## Ashwini (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah,

Could be use for testing purpose. Make sure you get hands on dns. Otherwise you won't be able to use it at all.


----------



## khmadhu (Dec 27, 2010)

i registered  3 domains there  but no response from their side


----------



## Ashwini (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh really ! 
There is still a catch. 
May be I can help you getting one of the .co.in domain, free for lifetime. 
What you say?


----------



## web (Jan 3, 2011)

The website would be incomplete without the DNS control of it. So never try them

@ Ashwini,
Then help me then to get one for free


----------



## azzu (Jan 3, 2011)

did someone try this ?


----------

